# Journal --12g Nano Cube



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

As promised to certain members, I shall be creating a journal of my new 12g nano cube on this forum. I'll be updating its progress weekly. I decided to use only easily obtainable, undemanding species for this layout, use only the 2 wpg provided by the JBJ Nano Cube manufacturer, and use DIY CO2 --a forgiving, undemanding setup.

Setup date: March 7, 2004









Out come all the materials! :
Bucket, siphon, glass cleaning wand, tooth brush, tweezers, scissors, and plastic dish are in the bucket. To the right of the bucket is a bag of spaghnum peat moss (base layer), two bags of Florabase, and a box of Ehfisynth (fine filter floss). To the left of the bucket are my mail ordered plants. The cube itself comes with a very spacious filtration compartment in the back, containing three coarse sponges, bioballs, a bag of ceramic rings, and a power head. I decided to take out the activatedgravel and replace it with a big wad of filter floss (Ehfisynth).









Filling it up:
I placed a thin layer of peat on the bottom, followed by a few bits of charcoal, and some crushed Flourish tabs. I used a generous amount of Florabase to cover this mixture. Don't forget to slope the gravel, keeping it deeper in the back and shallower in the front to help create some depth.









The plants I will use for this layout from left to right:
_Anubias barteri v nana_
_Hemianthus micranthemoides_ (baby tears)
_ Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'_ (synonym: _Cryptocoryne wendtii 'bronze'_)
_Eleocharis acicularis_ (hairgrass)
_Vesicularia dubyana_ (Java moss)









Driftwood:
Assorted bits and pieces of self-collected mangrove driftwood for this layout.









Arrangement: 
I played around with what I had for about thirty minutes. In the end, I settled with this arrangement of three pieces. The two smaller spikes between the two larger pieces of driftwood is actually a single, small piece. I felt that the two larger ones looked too plain and uninteresting by themselves. I found that the branches produced by the middle piece enhanced the impression and accented the two main pieces very well.









Planting:
I cut off all of the enormous leaves off of the Anubias barteri v nana I received in an effort to stunt it. Otherwise, they would have been too large for this layout. I placed one under the branch on the extreme left hand side. The other rhizome was placed under the branch on the extreme right hand side. I then planted the Cryptocoryne wendtii v 'Tropica' in a swath between the two branches on the left hand side. The hairgrass bunch was taken apart into smaller, tiny bunches and planted heavily in the midground and more lightly in the foreground. I then planted tiny bunches of java moss between the bunches of hairgrass. Finally, I planted the background heavily with bunches of Hemianthus micranthemoides (as much as I could fit), planting 4-6 stems at a time.

















Finished product:
The water is clearing up quickly after only a few hours.

Carlos


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Looks neat. Can't wait to see the progress. 

Any reason why you choose Flora Base? I hate mine. Messes up the KH and Red Sea was not real helpful in explain 'how' they are buffering the water since there is no buffer added. Or so they say.

But my LFS has 2 very nice tanks with the stuff, one is a nano. And the plant grow is really nice.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

There are several reasons why I chose Florabase:

1) I've already tried Flourite and Eco-complete, so I decided to do a third tank with florabase. Now, I have one tank with flourite, one with eco-complete, and one with florabase. 

2) Take advantage of Florabase's water softening properties. Since this cube will eventually house a group of chocolate gouramis currently residing in my 20g long and my tap water is a bit on the hard side, I decided to use this substrate material. For water changes, I plan to mix tap water and RO water at a 1:1 ratio. Currently, the aquarium's GH is 6 and the KH is 3.

Carlos


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

Carlos,

your tank looks good. show us some pix after one month. :wink:


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Quick update:

Not much happened in the first 6 days of the tank's life. A couple new leaves out of the crypts, some new growth out of the hairgrass and H. micranthemoides. Nothing very special. Next time I update the tank will be in two weeks (since I will be leaving for spring break vacation in a couple days).










Carlos


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

The tank looks nice. Im sure it will look even better once it grows in some.

.dc


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Well, after a two week vacation in Miami, I return to this:










A little algae on the glass, some new growth out of the hairgrass and moss. A few more new leaves on the crypts, and a mass of Hemianthus micranthemoides needing a serious trim to encourage bushy growth.

I am thinking of moving around the driftwood... not quite that happy with it at this point.

Carlos


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

That is amzing growth, and just think your tank has only been running for a month!? you truly have a green thumb. 

one thing I'm wondering about, what kind of lighting is that in your cube?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Carlos, do you have any pointers for growing hairgrass? As you may or may not know, I am currently starting an aquabowl with some hairgrass in it. It came in a pot, and I divided it into 4 portions. One portion in each corner of the bowl. I cut the top of the grass off as well as lower half of the wool. Any advice would be helpful; dosing ferts, CO2, lights...

If you go to Aquabotanic, under Picture Gallery, you will see a journal I recently made. Thanks!



Paul


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Paul, welcome The bowl and light look good. That should be avery interesting project.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks, Dennis! You can check out the journal as I will periodically post new pictures. In fact, I just did more today. 

The same question goes to you, too, if you have any experience with hairgrass.

Oh yeah, about the Chinese articles, if you have any more specific questions then let me know. Actually, those people posted further details regarding their tanks in extra links(it's actually asked by other members of that forum; asking the same things we are asking now


Paul


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Paul,

Hairgrass is fairly easy to grow. I just tease apart the bunches that I buy into bunches of 3-4 plantlets. I planted in ~1 inch intervals where I wanted growth the be dense. Then, I just watched and waited. Keep the CO2 high, keep it directly lit, and keep the water crystal clean for best results.

Lighting is with a 24w power compact flourescent w/ reflector (the bulb that comes with the cube) for 2 wpg. I am considering upgrading it to 3 wpg with a spare 13w bulb from AH supply. I am rescaping already... I can't keep my hands out of it.  

Carlos


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Sweet tank Carlos! What diffuser are you using for your C02? How do compare Florabase against it's more popular substrates(Flourite, Eco-Complete)? Any new updates?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

In those pics, I was just feeding the CO2 into the powerhead. Now that I have a reactor a big reactor for the 20g, I have transferred my mini-reactor to this tank. 

As you can see, growth was pretty good for just being set up for a month! I'm afraid I have changed the aquascaping a bit, however. Now, I have Rotala wallichii, Ludwigia ovalis, Anubias barteri v petit, and working on an Eleocharis parvulus foreground.

Florabase, I find, is very dusty when you're working through the tank but it clears up rapidly. However, that doesn't mean mosses and fine leaved plants don't get clobbered with silt every time you do a water change. Other than that, so far so good. I like it more than Flourite, but still prefer Eco-complete hands down.

Carlos


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Carlos, I am just curious as to how you think would be the better way of growing hairgrass. You see, I am sorta having algal problems in my aquabowl now. The hairgrass is growing steadily with roots and leaves developing. I orignally a single pot and just divided it into 4 portions like I said before. However, do you think it is better for me to buy another pot and further plant them among the ones already in the bowl? 

A little spec about this bowl: 

Light is 13W over a 2-gal for about 10hrs/day. Substrate is 1 inch potting soil with 1 inch gravel on top. 

Or, maybe I should just leave it alone? Just do periodic water change? It is kindda hard to describe but lately there has been this weird, 'smokey' fume in the bowl. It appears to be suspended in the water; looks like some sorta gas/cloud. I have also posted a similar question in Aquabotanic, but I think I see you more often here

Thanks!


Paul


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Paul,

I don't have any experience with soil substrates. 

Usually, I resolve all algae issues by controlling nutrient levels (NP, Fe/micros) to keep the plants in optimum shape. As for keeping hairgrass in shape, I just treat them as I would any other light loving plant. High light, lots of PO4 (2 ppm), NO3 at 5-10 ppm (keep it closer to 10), and plenty of Fe/micros (1mL of Flourish Iron and 1 mL of Flourish Trace daily into this aquarium), plenty of CO2, and good current.

Are you providing any circulation? Are you adding any CO2? Managing non-CO2 tanks is out of my expertise, I'm afraid. I would think that you are adding too much light and don't have enough (any) circulation for the bowl.

Maybe this is a better topic for the General Plant board. We're getting off topic.  

Carlos


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Carlos, why not use Excell? I think it's great for small tanks.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

That's a good idea, Raul... for Paul's bowl.

I don't believe Excel would be very dependable/stable during the day for my high light 12g nano cube. I don't think I'd get the best plant growth either. 

Excel was aimed more for the hobbyist with the moderate-low light tank who didn't want to fiddle around with CO2.

Carlos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Carlos,

I've had significant results from Excel in an 80g with 4x65w PC over it. Before that I said the same thing you have. Now, I don't put anything past Excel. In fact, after seeing the tank at work Diana W bought a bottle of Excel to try out. Of all people, I'd never expect to see her with it! Used sparingly it's a good suppliment to a CO2 gas or DIY yeast system. Used as the sole source of Carbon it works best with the rest of the Flourish line, but isn't bad mixed with PMDD.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Would using carbon in the substrate work as a small supply of C02? I remember that Amano usues carbon in his substrate, but is it for a C02 supplement or to "purify" the substrate?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you all so much, guys! Don't wanna be dumb but I really would like to know what an Excel is? Sounds like some kindda fertilizer hence the name?

Now the aquabowl has been doing much better. The few duckweeds seemed to have cleared up the water. Cut plants have started to sprout new leaves and roots, espcially the Sunset and L.repens 'Wide'; both are looking good The Lucens lost few leaves due to the melt, but the one leaf that is still there is looking better. Right now there are only obvious green algae covering the gravel and the dwarfgrass. I will give'em some hair cut as soon as I receive my 2nd pot of hairgrass. I think I should've planted the bowl as densely as I could to soak up all the nutrients; mistake learned. Should get the new plants next week; hopefully before I take off for the camping.


Paul


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

A little update on the cube:

I changed the design recently, increasing the lighting to ~3 wpg with a retrofitted 13w 10,000k power compact from AH Supply. In the cube, I am now growing:

Eleocharis parvulus, with Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides accents
Alternanthera reineckii, Rotala wallichii, and Ludwigia ovalis as red/pinks
Hemianthus micranthemoides as a green filler
Java moss and Anubias barteri v nana 'petit' on driftwood

The fish chosen: 8 Green Neon Tetras (P. simulans), a pair of Crystal Red Bee Shrimp

I want to create a "spring" themed aquascape in this layout, so far so good. It's developing very rapidly. Unfortunately, I had an outbreak of staghorn algae in my hairgrass lawn (attached to all the old emersed leaves I didn't trim!). I literally mowed the lawn, picking out every single piece last night. Hopefully, it'll grow back vigorously.

I'll post a picture in a week or two once it is a little more presentable. :mrgreen: 

Carlos


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we go! My three week old JBJ Nano Cube layout. 





































Taken at night. The inhabitants (8 green neons and a pair of crystal red bee shrimp) were sleeping.

Carlos


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

looks pretty cool carlos. Does anyone else see "something" hidden in the aquascape?


----------



## pomby27 (May 2, 2004)

a tsunami...i think


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Hint:










:roll:

Carlos


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Nessie! What a cool idea! I cant wait to see how this tank turns out. Ive got a 12 gallon coming in the next few months, so I really enjoy this thread.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

hahahaha, man~ What an imagination! Now I see it



Carlos, that is a really great 'aging' effect you created using the moss-grown drift wood, or some other type of plants. I've always liked this kind of setting. Woods overrun by plants, making them appear just like in nature. The grass also looks nice. Will you be entering any contest with this tank? (Hint:you should!)


Paul


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is how the tank is coming along, as of May 16, 2004 (sorry for the washed out photos, in a bit of a hurry):

The hairgrass has been growing and looks a little more filled in. The background plants need a lot of work though, specifically the Hemianthus micranthemoides in the back --it needs to gain a lot more in height! I am trying to get some more bushy growth out of the Alternanthera reineckii by cutting off the tops and letting the sideshoots branch out. I am trying to get a short little midground row behind the rock eventually. The R. wallichii (which I decided not to prune this week) is closed up for the night.


















Here are a couple shots of my favorite plant in this tank --Ludwigia ovalis (thank you Jim for sending it to me!). The photos fail to show the intensity of the plant's pink coloration.



















Carlos


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Pretty little tank, Hemianthus micranthemoides might be the wrong plant to expect to gain height. You might consider switching it out with Elatine, I think it would work better for what you are doing.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Elatine is a foreground plant right? Micranthermum micranthemoides has already proven to get tall.... look at carlos' earlier picture.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Micranthermum micranthemoides is great for forming a 'mound', under a strong light it has a tendancy to fall to the side to spread. If Carlos wants an 'upright' looking plant, I was suggesting Elatine because it has been used as a foreground plant. In a nanocube it could just get tall enough to give the upright look he wants with a similar small leaf structure and it wouldn't try to grow out of the tank daily. Under a strong light the internodes are very small and you end up with a lot of leaf whorls in a small space. 

I've got some Elatine growing that is bordering on 6 inches tall and with the right substrate slope it would be just about perfect for what I interpreted as what he wanted the M. micranthemoides to do. 

Of course there is that bias I have that Elatine is a prettier plant then M. micranthemoides. :wink: 

Carlos hasn't said anything yet about the Elatine, I figure he is still laughing at me.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Sean,

Funny how you say that just as the Hemianthus micranthemoides is inching upward toward the surface as we speak. Just one more week, and it's set I think.  

I understand what you mean about the mound forming habits of Hemianthus micranthemoides, as I have experienced it in my more intensely lit aquaria. However, the lighting isn't that intense in this aquarium. Only 3 wpg with a lousy reflector, so the stems of Hemianthus do have more of a vertical tilt.

I've grown the Elatine. In my experience, it can grow perfectly vertical like a more "typical" midground/background plant if you crowd it. However, I don't feel that it would be appropriate for this tank. 

I think it is perfect for what I am trying to accomplish, because it is so bushy and the individual stems remind me of little green flowers. It fits perfectly in with my spring theme. The tank is a little overgrown right now with the Ludwigia and the R. wallichii is spreading across the surface.

Carlos


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

An update (5/23/04):

Trimmed Ludwigia ovalis, trimmed Rotala wallichii back down a little. There was also a bit of an accident with the hairgrass. While combing it, I accidentally pulled half of the mat out. I had to replant. 

Also scraped off all the algae (once was moss) on the wood. A little bit of thread algae due to an iron overdose last night. 



















Carlos


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Carlos, you were "combing" your hairgrass?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes, to keep it straight and clean. :wink:

New, new update...



















My favorite plant in this tank, Ludwigia ovalis:










It's getting there. Thread algae seems to be subsiding.

Carlos


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey that's one pretty mound of Micranthermum micranthemoides you got there. :wink: 

I like that Ludwigia too, I am trying to move some plants around in one of my tanks to show it off more.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

I really like the size of this 12 gal tank, and Carlos what a great job on this tank! Are you happy w/ this tank? Thinking of getting one for a low light low maint. tank w/ ferns and anubias. Any regrets? $105 a bit spendy so I'm still debating.

Thanks
Chris

Next update soon?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

consider that 105 inludes a light setup that doesn't require changing for low/med light setups. Also includes a filter.


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

tsunami said:


> I understand what you mean about the mound forming habits of Hemianthus micranthemoides


Carlos,

I noticed you are using the north American 3 leaf per node micranthemoides. Have you tried the 2 leaf per node variety of micranthemoides that Amano uses? It grows more verticaly and forms a less dense community. It also seems to have a stronger root system that makes it less likely to float away when grown tall.

The variety you have is best suited to shorter _hedge_ applications. I think your scape's weakest point is the Hemianthus micranthemoides.
___
Jeff


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Here are the last shots, before I had to tear it down:




























I have tried the two leaved per node Hemianthus, but never for a serious layout. I'll keep your tip in mind though, Jeff.

Overall, I am dissatisfied with this composition. It came out much weaker than expected. The poor photography doesn't help show it at its best either. I will keep trying to work on this tank at home. I plan to shift away from stem plants and more toward ferns, anubias, and moss in my next layout. I will also try to improve the hardscaping which I find a bit weak in this layout.

Carlos


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Carlos, if i may offer my humble advice. I believe the problem was that the pearlweed was behind the alternanthera and the ludwigia. Those should go in the back and the pearlweed would make a nice mid-ground covering the stems of the two... 

anyway, good luck with your future layout. whatever you do, you're still great in my book!


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Gee Carlos, and I was just thinking what a nice looking tank! Guess I've got alot to learn about aquascaping and the art form itself.

And good point on the tank itself Tony. Put that way, it's not so bad. I'm serously considering ordering one. Funny though, I want to do what Carlos wants to do with the tank next: anubias, ferns, mosses and perhaps the smaller crypts. No co2. Heck, for $120 or so and some cuttings, it'd make for a nice looking low maintenance second tank.

Humm....

Chris


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Great nano.


----------

